# Finally On The Strap I Think It Deserves



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

After a bit of a longer than expected process I finally have my Strela Chronograph re-issue on the strap I think it deserves.

After hunting around on the web I came back to Renato's original suggestion, a RIOS 1931 19mm "St.Petersburg".

I don't think forum rules permit me to tell you where I purchased it from but non the less I have been very satisfied with their service.

I think most of you can guess where I got it. The first strap they sent me had a problem, the colour and texture of the two strap sections didn't match. The buckle section was matt looking and the leather looked aged, while the other section looked immaculate.I returned the strap and requested a replacement. Throughout the process they kept me informed and even without me asking they refunded my postal charges to return the unsatisfactory strap. In all fantastic service.

So here's the pictures.

The watch came on this horrible green nylon thing.










But now on this :yes:










I'm sure you'd agree a great improvement.

Regards

Daz


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Daz

It looks kind of good... but we need a lighter photo... it's a bit too dark to make out... pretty please...


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

These any better Mr Fussy :wink2:

Sorry had to use the flash.



















Regards

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic mate! Those straps are top notch as it's usually the case with Rios. I think I have been buying only Rios straps lately, exception being BOB Marino which is made by... Rios :lol:

One suggestion though... depending on your wrist size, it might be worth getting a butterfly clasp for that particular strap. I find myself buckling it very near the padded section and having to twist it in a way that would brake it in in a bad way. As the buckle is a 16, a butterfly clasp is comfortable enough.

Anyway, it now looks like very smart and at least you won't have to stop shave your previous PU strap every other week :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> These any better Mr Fussy :wink2:


Much :thumbsup:

Me likey. Looks like a top quality strap. Have been thinking of letting go of my black dial Strela lately... just changed my mind. Again.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Chaps.

Do butterfly clasps fit ok when the strap has a taper ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Thanks Chaps.
> 
> Do butterfly clasps fit ok when the strap has a taper ?


They do! I've also came across people saying that a butterfly clasp only works on parallel straps but that's nonsense. If you think about it, your strap starts at 19 and ends at 16 but that's also the size of the buckle and it deals just fine with the segment of the strap that has holes in it. So why shouldn't a butterfly clasp?

AFAIK, the only limitation is thickness of a strap. The clasps I know about usually only take straps up to 3,5mm thick. Anyway, you'll be fine with these Rios, mine is on one:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chaps.
> ...


Every time I see your Strela, I like it. :yes:

Why didn't I buy that one? :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Every time I see your Strela, I like it. :yes:
> 
> Why didn't I buy that one? :wallbash:


It's not too late 

Actually, I have a problem with this particular one... As the markers are superluminova c3, they are kind of a washed out green. That makes it a bit hard to read against the white dial, especially in strong light conditions. I think that if you are going to own just a single Strela, it should be the white one as it's the one similar to what all those cosmonauts wore. But the black one should be better to live with.

My particular model also poses a bit of a problem when thinking about getting another one. For exemple, I love the version you have but why should I buy another white one that looks practically the same? And then there's the black one... ok, it's black but aside from that it is exactly the same thing as the one I already have. :bored:

Let's see what Juri comes up with his 42mm... prices should be silly though, have you noticed the price increase on the 3133s on the last 6 months?? Many are now selling for â‚¬100 more than they were on December 2011! 

BTW: liking the new avatar :yes:


----------



## khj (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice combination, there's definitely something about Strela's :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, Kutusov, I noticed the continous price increase, in the last 6-12 months! And also gradual size increase, I already cannot wear 42mm Strelas :wallbash:

Life is hard, in these times!

New avatar is tricky. It should suggest my long long long legs... B) but I'm only 164 cm!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> New avatar is tricky. It should suggest my long long long legs... B) but I'm only 164 cm!


See? That's the kind of talk that would get you in trouble with me if you caught me on a night out :lol:


----------

